# Ab*bb*c 2009



## macmarco (1. November 2009)

Moin Moin |wavey:

Ich wollt mal nachfragen, wann wir denn mal so mit der Planung anfangen wollen? Wenn wir es wieder 2ten Weihnachtstag machen wollten sollten wir so langsam mal los legen 

Unseren Sieger aus dem letzen Jahr (Rahnschote) habe ich bereits angeschrieben, wegen der Orga,aber es kommt nüschts zurück|rolleyes

Wat nu? Vorschläge büdde :m


----------



## loki73 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

tjoa das ist doch mal wieder was worauf ich mich freuen könnte.

terminmäßig kann ich nichts zu sagen, da mein frauchen erstmal ein neuen job hat und in der gastro gibt es bekanntlich nur blöde arbeitszeiten.

meine wenigkeit muss vielleicht zu hause kinder hüten.

wenn es sich aber irgendwie einrichten lässt, bin ich natürlich dabei.#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Wenn der Termin noch nicht raus ist, dann möchte ich den bewährten 30.12. vorschlagen. Weihnachten sind etliche Leute familiär gebunden.


----------



## macmarco (1. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Äääähm... 30.12.  klingte ja gut,Problem ist nur, dass der 30ste ein Mittwoch ist und somit einige wohl arbeiten werden#c Somit könnte man das WE davor nehmen, was dann wieder Weihnachtstage bedeutet oder man geht noch ein We davor, also den 19te oder so #c


----------



## gallus (2. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

wäre auch gern wieder dabei..

19.er geht garnich,an dem Tag werd ich grade älter.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



gallus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wäre auch gern wieder dabei..
> 
> 19.er geht garnich,an dem Tag werd ich grade älter.


 Ein Grund mehr für Dich zu kommen.. denn sparen wir uns die Getränke...|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Hey, dann  gibt dat ja ordentlich was zu feiern für uns 

Aber mal im Ernst, wir sollten uns langsam wirklich mal nen Kopp machen ...


----------



## loki73 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

dann kann man doch das schöne mit dem angenehmen super verbinden.:vik:


----------



## haukep (2. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich hätte dieses Jahr auch Lust zu kommen, aber Weihnachten geht familienbedingt garnicht. Der 30. wiederum sollte sich machen lassen...


----------



## larsgerkens (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

wie wärs mit nem voting?


----------



## Truttafriend (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> wie wärs mit nem voting?



Hab ich eingefügt #h


----------



## Ines (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

"Ab*bb*c" - liege ich richtig, wenn das ein Termin für Bellyboote ist?


----------



## gallus (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ja Ines,

"Angelerboard*BellyBoat*Cup".


----------



## loki73 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

ich hab mal ein kreuz am 19.ten und 30.ten gemacht, irgendwie sind alle wochenenden im dezember bei mir ungünstig.


----------



## MichaelB (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

ich habe einen neuen Job und somit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die A-Karte was das Arbeiten zwischen den Tagen angeht... und an Weihnachten bleibt der Papi mal schön bei seinen Mädelz |rolleyes

19/20 wäre was, vorausgesetzt da ist nicht zufällig Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma - 30ter nur wenn ich nicht bis abends arbeiten muss.

Ich stimme nicht ab sondern schaue, dass ich den beschlossenen Termin hinkriege :m

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: letztes Jahr lag ich krank im Bett, aber irgendwie möchte ich den vorletztes Jahr gestifteten Pokal zurück


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Danke Tim! 

@Ines: Kannst aber auch gern "hallo" sagen...Und zur Not fischst du vom Strand auf Belly Boate 

@MichaelB: Tu uns das mal net an... Du kannst doch net fehlen...


----------



## Ines (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Marco - vielleicht komme ich wirklich und sage "hallo". Kriege ich dann auch ein Würstchen?


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Ines schrieb:


> @Marco - vielleicht komme ich wirklich und sage "hallo". Kriege ich dann auch ein Würstchen?



Na aber sowas von  Bekommst auch Salat und Dip und so.. Glühwein vielleicht auch.. Wie du siehst sollte es dir dort an nichts fehlen


----------



## Ines (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Na, dann tragt  mich mal ein als Stranddistel, oder so.


----------



## theactor (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

HI,

ich glaubs ja nich.. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Am 30.12. könnte tatsächlich was gehen! Das wäre förmlich mein AB*BB*C-Einstand!!

#h


----------



## Fishcat23 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,
der 30. würde passen, wäre das erste mal:vik:.

Alex


----------



## loki73 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

na das ist wieder mal super, es steht noch kein termin und puk ist schon wild am flirten.

nagut, also marco bringt schonmal glühwein, würstchen, salat, dip und so mit.  |supergri ( was zum geier ist und so? |kopfkrat) 

ich bring ne tüte schmacht mit und ne kanne durst.:m


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Wie ??? am Flirten??? *räusper*.. ich glaub ich les net richtig 

Joar.. und so.. hmmm... naja damit ist der rest gemeint. Nun frag aber nicht welcher, den kenn ich selber nicht


----------



## larsgerkens (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

falls jemand nen campingkocher mitbringt und mir der termin passt, würd ich auch ne ladung glühwein mitbringen


----------



## armyn (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin leute!
nur mal ne frage. wo soll denn treffen stadtfinden?#c


----------



## xfishbonex (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

ich habe für den 19 getipt 
ich will auch dabei sein |znaika: und gallus seh zu das du auch kommst :q 
mir dir sauf ich am liebsten  lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



armyn schrieb:


> moin leute!
> nur mal ne frage. wo soll denn treffen stadtfinden?#c


 
an mein haus strand :q neben dein haus strand :q
lg andre


----------



## armyn (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

kann das nich n bissel genauer sein?|kopfkrat
ich komm nich vonner küste und hätte ev. lust mit zumachen


----------



## kraft 67 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin Jungs

Was immer auch der Ab*bb*c 2009 ist #c , es klingt unheimlich interessant , nach angeln und irgendwie nach kaltem
Salzwasser , also bin ich dabei (WO NOCHMAL??) , (erstmals...)
und bin für den 30. .)Deute ich bb richtig als Bellyboot ??
Tschö Kraft


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Dann für alle:

AB*BB*C = AnglerBoard*BellyBoat*Cup 

Der Strand wo es stattfinden soll, wird grundsätzlich kurz vorher entschieden. Liegt daran, dass wir den Wind aus dem Weg gehen wollen, da wir ja gern entspannt fischen.

Der Cup ist allerdings nicht nur für Belly Boate sondern es fahren auch Kajaks mit. Strandläufer/fischer sowie Kleinboote sind auch immer herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Strandläufer.. Kleinboote... klingt gut #6

Denn bin ich dabei..... wenns vom Datum her passt
Bin für den 30.12. wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## Blindfischer (5. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich hab auch erstmal für den 30. gestimmt, geht doch nix über ne Runde Speeddriften im Winter #6

Gruß


----------



## sonni 2 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin also ich war noch nie dabei aber ich bin auf jeden fall dabei denke ich und nen Kumpel von mir auch denke ich also ich habe auch für den 30. gestimmt also ich weiß auch schon bescheit mit berechtigug von den Eltern wegen Belly und so wollte im Früh jahr schon mit machen hat zeitlich nur nicht geklabt aber wenn das jest klapen würde wäre ja der Hammer


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (5. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann für alle:
> 
> ...
> Der Cup ist allerdings nicht nur für Belly Boate sondern es fahren auch Kajaks mit. Strandläufer/fischer sowie Kleinboote sind auch immer herzlich Willkommen


 
Na, dann bin ich doch mit meinem Kajak dabei :m

(wenn es der 30.12. wird).


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin...

Nach langer Zeit hat sich der Titelverteidiger sich bei mir gemeldet und läßt sich noch für kurze Zeit entschuldigen, da sein Internet nicht funktionier 
Er wird sich aber noch melden wenns wieder funzelt.

Ich denke wir lassen die Umfrage noch einige Tage (mitte November) laufen und schauen dann wie es ausgegangen ist ...

@Dorsch-Schnappi: mit meinem Gummi????


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

mal so in die Runde gefragt: Kajaks mit in der "Wertung"?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Ines schrieb:


> "Ab*bb*c" - liege ich richtig, wenn das ein Termin für Bellyboote ist?



Moinsen,

hier mal für alle die es interessiert wie alles begann:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=10368&highlight=abbb+cup

eigentlich wird es ja Zeit das der "Pott" nach Hause kommt; nämlich zu mir :vik:

Da mein Arbeitgeber allerdings letztes Jahr meinen Einsatz zwischen den Feiertagen dermaßen toll und schön fand, darf ich dieses Jahr nochmal am 30.12. ran habe daher mit wenig Hoffnung an dem ABBB - Cup teilnehmen zu können für den 
19.´ten gestimmt.


Einige von euch sehe ich ja zum Glück schon nächsten Samstag und somit hält sich der "Schmerz", dieses Jahr wohl nicht am ABBB-Cup teilnehmen zu können, in Grenzen.

Wir sehen uns auf Fehmarn

Grüssung Stephan #h


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal so in die Runde gefragt: Kajaks mit in der "Wertung"?
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. gute Frage.. mir ist es völlig egal 
Wenn man ans letzte mal denkt, haben sämtliche BB's besser abgeschnitten als die Kajaks...

WIe gesagt mir ist es egal #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (6. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> ...
> 
> @Dorsch-Schnappi: mit meinem Gummi????


 
Aber sicher doch #6

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass wir uns vorher nochmal am Wasser treffen. Ich möchte meine "Schulden" ja auch schnellstens einlösen |rolleyes


----------



## rahnschote (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin...
I am back!
Nachdem ich monate(gefühlte Jahre)nicht ins internet konnte;ist jetzt wieder alles heil...!
Vielen Dank an Macmarco,der reflexartig reagiert hat und gerade noch rechtzeitig den tröt auf die 8wöchige Zielgerade gebracht hat
Eigentlich wollte Ich ja den 27ten festsetzten ,aber so wie es aussieht ist das hier wohl eine Demokratie geworden...!
Dann wird es wohl auf den 30 .hinauslaufen ,dann hoffe ich das ich mir da frei machen kann!?!
Der POKAL ist graviert mit jahr und sieger also 2007 Bellygaga und 2008 Rahnschote,es ist noch platz für 10weitere namen auf dem Sockel,aber eigentlich habe ich nicht vor ihn abzutreten:vik:
Grüße @all


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm.. gute Frage.. mir ist es völlig egal
> Wenn man ans letzte mal denkt, haben sämtliche BB's besser abgeschnitten als die Kajaks...
> 
> WIe gesagt mir ist es egal #h


 
Also ich komme zum Treffen, um nette Boardies kennenzulernen, Erfahrungen auszutauschen, Klönschnacken,
Grillen und da war noch was - achja Angeln :vik:

Ich habe leider "nur" ein Kajak und kein Belly. Finde es aber toll, dass ich trotzdem kommen darf. Da dies ja wohl ein Belly-Boat Cup ist, möchte ich gar nicht in die Wertung. 
Es reicht mir, wenn ich am Ende des Tages den größten Fisch gefangen habe und der "Sieger der Herzen" bin :l


----------



## LarryHH (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Hallo, wäre am 27. oder 30. dabei. Sonntag wäre natürlich besser. 
In diesem Sinne...
Gruß 
LarryHH#h


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Dorsch-Schnappi: Wir sind letztes Jahr auch ausserhalb der Wertung gefahren und haben trotzdem weniger gefangen 
Es geht ja auch nicht um den Pokal oder Sieg. Wie du schon sagt ist das wichtigste an der Sache, dass man klönt und Spaß hat.... 

Ich werd auch mit Kajak dort aufschlagen


----------



## LarryHH (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also ich werd das Kajak auch mitnehmen... auf Sicherheit, falls mir wieder nen Schlauch platzt.Wär ja nicht das erste Mal
Gruß


----------



## macmarco (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Besser ist  War das nicht sogar passiert bevor alles los ging?


----------



## Blindfischer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



LarryHH schrieb:


> Also ich werd das Kajak auch mitnehmen... auf Sicherheit, falls mir wieder nen Schlauch platzt.Wär ja nicht das erste Mal
> Gruß




Nimmst Du das Jak dann auch im Schlepp mit raus?
Dann kannste zur Not Umsteigen |supergri

Ich bin dann wohl auch dabei, aber auch im bequemen Alterssitz statt mit nassem Hintern.

@marco: denk an 200Gr. Bleiköpfe damit die beim Speeddriften noch runterkommen.  :vik:

Gruß


----------



## AlBundy (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich werde dieses Jahr bei diesen Terminen nicht dabei sei können. Es ist nunmal Weihnachten mit allem drum und dran und ich bin unterwegs. Familie ist groß und großflächig verteilt. 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Treffen und auch Fisch. Schaue selber ab und an von ausserhalb mal hier rein. #h

Vllt nächstes Jahr wieder, 
Gruß, Alex


----------



## LarryHH (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ja genau so´n Schlauchplatzer vorm Treffen ist Gift für die Tageslaune...


----------



## loki73 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hmm, wenn das so weiter geht müssen wir den thread umbenennen in ab*bb+k*c oder in ab*k*c.#t

ich glaub ich gehöre mit meinem belly zur aussterbenen oder untergehenden art. :c


----------



## gallus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Nana,
von Aussterben kann wohl noch nicht die Rede sein.
Es wird nur die Zahl derer gröszer,die der Bedienung einer
Luftpumpe nicht mehr mächtig sind..|rolleyes

Vielleicht werden wir ja noch Exoten,Ronny?

Spasz bei Seite,
jeder sollte natürlich mit dem Gerät aufrocken können,welches ihm am Liebsten ist und mit dem er den meisten Spasz hat.|wavey:


----------



## Hansen fight (9. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin an Alle 
Ich werde mich dann auch mal einklinken |wavey:
Ich hab für den 30. gestimmt.
Und freue mich schon riesig auf euch.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## MichaelB (9. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

ich habe heute einfach mal nach Urlaub für den 30ten gefragt und so wie es ausschaut geht das klar :vik:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (9. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe heute einfach mal nach Urlaub für den 30ten gefragt und so wie es ausschaut geht das klar :vik:
> 
> ...



Das wäre ja mal richtig genial :m Das freut mich #h


----------



## MichaelB (13. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

Urlaub am 30ten geht klar #6

Jetzt muss das a) auch am 30ten stattfinden und b) Wind und Wetter stimmen #h

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich hab dann auch mal für das Datum gestimmt


----------



## macmarco (14. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Meint ihr wir können den 30ten nun fest machen? Denke mal, es wirdsich nicht mehr groß was ändern


----------



## gallus (14. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

*Dafür!!*


----------



## xfishbonex (14. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Meint ihr wir können den 30ten nun fest machen? Denke mal, es wirdsich nicht mehr groß was ändern


#q#q#q ******* nicht dabei #q#q#q lg andre


----------



## mefo09 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

am 20.ten wär ich dabei


----------



## larsgerkens (18. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

da der termin ja scheinbar feststeht, könnte man sich gedanken um den ort der veranstaltung machen?

mein vorschlag:  ostholstein! ... hohwachter bucht/neustädter bucht und fehmarn... fast "windunabhängig"


----------



## macmarco (18. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Joop, der Termin steht.

Ich denke wir sollten wie immer Dahme in erster Linie in Betracht ziehen und uns dann kurzfristig nach Wind und Wetter entscheiden, wenn es dort nicht funzelt 

Wo ist eigtl. unserer Orga wieder hin? so mit Liste und so führen???


----------



## Wildshark (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@macmarco

Also frei ist eingereicht und es sieht gut aus!!

Wenn alles glatt geht komme ich!
Mit Kayak oder dem großen Bruder:q!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## macmarco (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Wildshark schrieb:


> @macmarco
> 
> Also frei ist eingereicht und es sieht gut aus!!
> 
> ...


Hey Sharky.... Das klingt doch super...#6

Aber wenn, dann bitte die kleine Schwester  Net faul sein :q


----------



## macmarco (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*


_*30.12.09*_
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt 
*




Habe mal ne Liste erstellt mit denen, die sich für den 30sten entschieden haben. Ob die jenigen nun noch können, wird sich zeigen, ansonsten kurz bescheid geben .


- Rahnschote
- macmarco
- Blindfischer
- Hansen fight
- Michael B
- Gallus
- larsgerkens
- Wildshark
- Schwarzwusel
- Sundvogel
- haukep
- loki73
- theactor
- Ines
- Fishcat23
- Kraft67
- Dorsch-Schnappi
- Welshunter              nen Packen Würstchen  
- Welshunters Kumpel
- Belly_gaga
- Nichtsnutz


----------



## Blindfischer (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey Sharky.... Das klingt doch super...#6
> 
> Aber wenn, dann bitte die kleine Schwester  Net faul sein :q




Find ich auch, dann gibts ja vielleicht auch wieder ne luschtige Badeeinlage:q:q:q


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Wildshark (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@ Blindfischer

ADAC fürs Belly nur noch mit dem Großen Bruder mit 40PS!:vik:

Das kleine paddel ich nur noch mit mir und meinem Angelgeschirr!

Frage den Strandanbeter und Wassertester aber auch ob der Lust hat!:q:q

@ macmarco

Faul nicht!

Dachte zwecks Sicherung für Euch!!
Kann ja auch beides dabei haben!!

Sharky


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Liste erstellt mit denen, die sich für den 30sten entschieden haben. Ob die jenigen nun noch können, wird sich zeigen, ansonsten kurz bescheid geben .
> 
> 
> - Rahnschote
> ...


 

Mensch Marco, Samstag haben wir noch drüber geredet und so schnell hast Du mich vergessen. :c

Ich habe mich doch auch für den 30. angemeldet |wavey::q


----------



## Welshunter (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,....

es werden sich vermutlich noch 2 Mainzer Mainzelmännchen mit hinzu gesellen!
Sind in der Zeit an der Küste (Dahme) und wwaren letztes Jahr schonmal auf nem MefoTreffen...ist immer ne feine Sache!

Bellys sind natürlich mit dabei!

Gruß
Simon:vik:


----------



## macmarco (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Sharky: Nett umschrieben mit der Sicherung  Aber wenn du möchtest kannst es gern machen, wobei.. ach du weißt ja 

@Dorsch-Schnappi: ääähm...hmmm...uups... Joar da war was  Nun bist mit dabei


----------



## Nichtsnutz (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hallo zusammen 
wollte mal wissen ob zuschauen auch erlaubt ist?
ich habe zwar ein angelkajak, aber keine ahnung wie ich es richtig benutzen soll.
seit der ersten probefahrt im frühjahr 09 und einem tauchbad in der ostsee wollte ich erstmal schauen was die ausrüstung, insbesondere die bekleidung betrifft.das wasser ist ja doch schon recht kalt.ich würde natürlich mein kajak mitbringen falls es mich überkommt und ich eine zweite probefahrt versuchen wollte.
vielleicht könnte mir noch jemand ein tip zur bekleidung geben.
vorhanden sind: neoprenanzug,paddlerjacke, schwimmweste, surfschuhe und wathose

mfg aus der hohwachter bucht
und vielleicht bis bald


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Hast doch alles dabei: Watbüx, Jacke, Weste... Hauptsache dir wird net kalt 
Wie schon geschrieben kannst du gern Samstag mitkommen, mit oder ihne Yak. Werd dich sonst auch unterstützen 

Natürlich kannst du auch zum zuschauen kommen, aber mitmachen ist besser


----------



## rahnschote (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

AAAAHHHRRRRG#q#q#q Ich muß wohl am 30ten arbeiten!!!SO ein sch.... 
Zum :v
Damit ist der Pokal wohl futsch...:c
War ne echt tolle Idee das auf einen Mittwoch zu machen!
#c


----------



## Nichtsnutz (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hast doch alles dabei: Watbüx, Jacke, Weste... Hauptsache dir wird net kalt
> Wie schon geschrieben kannst du gern Samstag mitkommen, mit oder ihne Yak. Werd dich sonst auch unterstützen
> 
> Natürlich kannst du auch zum zuschauen kommen, aber mitmachen ist besser


 
 ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.welcher samstag ist gemeint?
und wo und wann trefft ihr euch?
ich bin schon ganz heiss aufs kajakfahren

mfg nichtsnutz


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> wollte mal wissen ob zuschauen auch erlaubt ist?
> ich habe zwar ein angelkajak, aber keine ahnung wie ich es richtig benutzen soll.




Dann ist mit zuschauen nix....|supergri

Bei uns werden sie geholfen

Wir wissen zwar auch nicht was wir tun, aber das überdecken wir mit professionellem Auftritt:g


Was für ein Jak hast Du denn ?
Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hast doch alles dabei: Watbüx, Jacke, Weste... Hauptsache dir wird net kalt
> Wie schon geschrieben kannst du gern Samstag mitkommen, mit oder ihne Yak. Werd dich sonst auch unterstützen
> 
> Natürlich kannst du auch zum zuschauen kommen, aber mitmachen ist besser




Wat fürn Samstach Meister ??

der 30. ist nach meiner Uhr Mittwochs oda?

Gruß

Der schlanke


----------



## Nichtsnutz (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hallo an alle, ist woll doch mittwoch der 30.12 .gemeint?danke für die netten einladungen.
ich habe übrigens einen ocean prowler trident 13. sobald ich mich mit einem computer auskenne stelle ich mal ein foto rein.
was kann ich noch zur grillparty mitbringen?
wäre noch schön wenn mir jemand den genauen treffpunkt und die uhrzeit verraten könnte.|kopfkrat

bis bald :vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ja, der 30. 12. ist ein Mittwoch. Mit Samstag hat Marco den 05.12.2009 gemeint - also am nächsten Wochenende - und gefragt, ob jemand mit möchte.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt für den 30.12.2009 stehen noch nicht fest. Das ist vom Wind und vom Wetter abhängig. Wird aber höchstwahrscheinlich Dahme werden.

Nähere Infos gibt es sicherlich von Marco noch dazu.


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Richtig... Gemeint war der kommende Samstag...Angedacht für Herrn Nichtsnutz als Probe  
Wie ober schon erwähnt, ist ein Mittwoch der 30.te 

@Rahnschote: Schade


----------



## Welshunter (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Bezgl. der Grillparty oder Grillgut.....

Ich werde ein paar Packen Würstchen hinzusteuern!!#6

Alles andere....wie z.B.#: ist ja schon klar


----------



## Nichtsnutz (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hallo marco, wann und wo wollen wir uns samstag treffen.ich freu mich riesig endlich in see zu stechen ich habe mein kajak allerdings auf einem anhänger aber das ist auf den meisten parkplätzen am strand ja kein problem.

bis bald :vik:


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Richtig... Gemeint war der kommende Samstag...Angedacht für Herrn Nichtsnutz als Probe
> Wie ober schon erwähnt, ist ein Mittwoch der 30.te
> 
> @Rahnschote: Schade




Hmmm Samstach..... Da komm ich ja fast in Versuchung, mal schauen was die Regierung so sagt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Nichtsnutz: Dahme, Taucherparkplatz... Da gibt es gaaaanz viele Parkplätze 

@Dirk: Klasse.. Mach das mal


----------



## Nichtsnutz (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hi marco, ich hoffe das ich den parkplatz finde. ich schau mir das gleich mal bei google earth an .oder gibs da noch nen straßennamen?
mfg aus der hohwachter bucht


----------



## Belly_gaga (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Moin Leute was hier los ran an den Pokal :vik:
> ich habe mal wieder richtig lust mit mehreren zum fischen raus #6
> 
> und am Samstag auf jeden fall wieder los ab nach Dahme :q
> ...


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> ich habe gehört marco holt mich morgens ab ?!
> 
> gruß Gaga



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat hmmm....


----------



## Nichtsnutz (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hallo an alle ,sagt mir bloss noch wegen der uhrzeit am samstag bescheid. Mein kajak liegt schon auf dem anhänger und ist schon kann heiss auf salzwasser.kleine beschreibung wo der taucherparkplatz ist wäre auch schön ,sonst muss ich nach einem taucher suchen und der ist ja meist nicht zu sehen unter wasser.

bis dahin
ps .ich bringe vorsichtshalber schlittschuhe mit


----------



## Nichtsnutz (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

wir können ja auch auf mondfisch angeln#:


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Nichtsnutz: Alles weitere per PN... hast schon eine


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

So, dann mal wieder zum eigtl. Thema... |supergri

Vielleicht sollten wir mal anfangen zu notieren, wer was zum grillen mitbringen möchte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also ran an die Tasten


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*


_*30.12.09*_
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt 
*




Habe mal ne Liste erstellt mit denen, die sich für den 30sten entschieden haben. Ob die jenigen nun noch können, wird sich zeigen, ansonsten kurz bescheid geben .


- Rahnschote
- macmarco
- Blindfischer                           2 Sack Grillkohle+Anzünder, Bernerbratswurst
- Hansen fight
- Michael B
- Gallus
- larsgerkens
- Wildshark
- Schwarzwusel
- Sundvogel
- haukep
- loki73
- theactor
- Ines
- Fishcat23
- Kraft67
- Dorsch-Schnappi
- Welshunter              nen Packen Würstchen  
- Welshunters Kumpel
- Belly_gaga
- Nichtsnutz
- Staffag


----------



## Blindfischer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

2 Sack Grillkohle+Anzünder, Bernerbratswurst

Den Grill müsste aber jemand anders beisteuern, ich hab keinen mehr.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, es ist noch etwas zu früh, festzulegen, wer was mitbringt.
Erfahrungsgemäß sagt noch circa die Hälte der Angemeldeten wieder kurzfristig ab :c

Was bringe ich mit?

- Hunger + Durst 
- Klappstuhl zum Sitzen :q

Essen und Getränke werde ich echt erst kurzfristig entscheiden, wenn feststeht, wie das Wetter wird (Bier- oder Glühwein-Wetter) und ob jemand einen Grill mitbringen kann.

Grillkohle und auch einen Anzündkamin (zum turboschnellen Durchglühen der Kohle) steuere ich dann auch gerne bei.

Wird dies jetzt eigentlich ein gemischter Cup oder ein reiner BB-Cup (wegen Pokal)? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass fast mehr Kajaks als Belly-Boote am Start sein werden. Wenn wir das Pokal-technisch trennen wollen, könnte ich sicherlich noch einen weiteren Pokal beisteuern. Sagt mal an, wie Eure Meinung hierzu ist |kopfkrat


----------



## larsgerkens (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hmm wäre für getrennte pokale  .... 
ich glaube belly und kajak ist doch noch ein bissl unterschiedlich, leider konnte ich noch kein kajak testen, denke aber, dass diese bezüglich schnelligkeit und reichweite einige vorteile bieten


----------



## Blindfischer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Das heisst aber noch nicht, dass man auch mehr fängt, letzes Mal waren die Kajaks Schneider.

Einen zweiten Cup?

Hmmm.

Können Wir ja am Wasser mal beschnacken, für dieses Jahr würd ich das so lassen wie es ist oder?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## macmarco (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich denke, dass wir einen Pokal nehmen sollten.. Wie Dirk schon sagte, sind die Kajaks schneider geblieben.
Die Fangchancen sind eindeutig gleich für beide Parteien  Die Kajakfahren sollten dann nur nicht das "Schleppen" anfangen, dann ist alles geritzt. Mit der Reicheite: Wir Kajakfahrer werden uns ebenfalls Küstennah aufhalten. Uns bringt es absolut nicht, wenn wir auf 15 m Wassertiefe oder so fischen. Die Fische soind überall und auch gleich groß


----------



## rahnschote (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Da ich ja nicht teilnehmen kann weil ich am 30ten arbeiten mußc:c:c),hab ich mir gedacht das ich wenn ich feierabend habe nachkomme und den Pokal dann an den der den längsten (Fisch )hat überreiche...
Das wäre so gegen 16h wenn es in dahme stattfindet
Können damit alle Leben??


----------



## macmarco (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Da ich ja nicht teilnehmen kann weil ich am 30ten arbeiten mußc:c:c),hab ich mir gedacht das ich wenn ich feierabend habe nachkomme und den Pokal dann an den der den längsten (Fisch )hat überreiche...
> Das wäre so gegen 16h wenn es in dahme stattfindet
> Können damit alle Leben??


Na aber so was von #6 Wär schön wenn man dich da noch sieht


----------



## loki73 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

also ich wäre auch dafür das wir 1 pokal für alle nehmen, auch wenn die hartgesottenen im bellyboot immer weniger werden, bleibt es doch immer noch ein spaßiges event.

und wie puk schon geschrieben hat, speeddrifter haben gegen 
bellyboater keene schnitte.:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



loki73 schrieb:


> und wie puk schon geschrieben hat, speeddrifter haben gegen
> bellyboater keene schnitte.:vik:




Für uns zählt halt der sportliche Aspekt, Fisch is doch eh ekliger schleimiger Kram, wer will den schon im Boot haben |supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Außerdem passen wir in erster Linie auf die BB-Fahrer auf, falls was passiert... Angeln ist da völlig Nebensache


----------



## loki73 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

ok ok, dann lassen wir das mal als ausrede so stehen


----------



## Blindfischer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ausrede?

Das tut mir aber auch weh, aber so ist das halt wenn man eine sehr soziale Grundeinstellung hat, man erntet nur Spott und Undank....:c

Gruß


----------



## Belly_gaga (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Alles egal Leute ich will den Pokal zurück :m


----------



## macmarco (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Ronny: Ausrede?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Das ist Tatsache....

@Gaga: Ist leider schon zu spät... der ist schon vorreseviert für mich


----------



## Wildshark (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Der neue bekommt den Pokal!!!!!!

WILDSHARK

Nur damit es nachher nicht falsch geschrieben wird auf dem Pokal!!!

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

DER BEMBEL GEHÖRT MIR !!!


----------



## Belly_gaga (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

jup das hättet ihr ja wohl gern wenn das treffen in dahme was wird dann müsst ihr euch anstrengen aber super das torsten mit dabei ist das wird ja wieder richtig klasse:vik:


----------



## macmarco (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Der neue bekommt den Pokal!!!!!!
> 
> WILDSHARK
> 
> ...


Wat ein Tagträumer.... komm erstmal in dein Kajak rein ohne Bauchlandung :vik:


----------



## kraft 67 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Pokal ??? Bin das erste Mal bei sowas - gibts denn auch Trostpreise ?:#2: ?


----------



## loki73 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

tztztz, jetzt werden die plastikdamperkapitans munter, aber

dieses jahr ist das ein ganz klarer pokalsieg für mich. nagut vielleicht teile ich das gute glanzstück mit gallus. :vik:

ihr könnt uns dann gerne beim reinschleppen unserer riesen helfen.

 #a#a#a#a#a#a#a


----------



## macmarco (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Kraft: Natürlich nicht... Der Verlierer muss aufräumen

@Ronny: Da ist aber einer von sich überzeugt.... Da wird einer wohl unfreiwillig Luft am 30ten verlieren


----------



## loki73 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

naklar werde ich luft verlieren, aber erst wenn kraft mein siegerequipment zum wagen schlören muss. 

euch wünsche ich erstmal viel spaß beim testen. #h


----------



## staffag (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Melde mich auch mal an für den 30. - aber noch unter Vorbehalt. 
Bringe ggf. alkoholhaltiges Heissgetränk mit.

Gruss

Günter


----------



## gallus (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich glaub der Pokal wird dieses Jahr die A20 kennenlernen..


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*


_*30.12.09*_
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt 
*




Habe mal ne Liste erstellt mit denen, die sich für den 30sten entschieden haben. Ob die jenigen nun noch können, wird sich zeigen, ansonsten kurz bescheid geben .


- Rahnschote 
- macmarco
- Blindfischer                           2 Sack Grillkohle+Anzünder, Bernerbratwurst
- Hansen fight hat nen Grill dabei 
- Michael B
- Gallus
- larsgerkens
- Wildshark Wurst und Spiritus dabei Haber
- Schwarzwusel
- Sundvogel Wie erwartet: Hopfensaft
- theactor
- Ines
- Fishcat23
- Kraft67
- Dorsch-Schnappi
- Welshunter              nen Packen Würstchen mirbringer 
- Welshunters Kumpel
- Belly_gaga
- Nichtsnutz hat Wurst und Curryketchup dabei
- Staffag
- smith1337 hat selbsteingelegte Kammscheiben und flüssiges aus Schottland mit


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



gallus schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Pokal wird dieses Jahr die A20 kennenlernen..


Danke das du mich unterstützt.. Nur gut, dass ich an der A20 wohne :vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

da muss ich aber einen ziemlich langen umweg fahren.wo is eigentlich die A 20?|kopfkrat

:vik:


----------



## Hansen fight (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

1 Grill werde Ich mitnehmen #6
Besser wir haben noch 1-2 Grill mehr bei so viel Boardies
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Hopfenkaltschale as usual. Wehe einer fragt ob er sich eins nehmen darf.


----------



## Wildshark (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hopfenkaltschale as usual. Wehe einer fragt ob er sich eins nehmen darf.


 So ein Mist ,ich wollte gerade fragen!!!
Würste für den Grill und Spiritus habe ich auch noch!!!


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> da muss ich aber einen ziemlich langen umweg fahren.wo is eigentlich die A 20?|kopfkrat
> 
> :vik:


Die A20 liegt da, wo der Pokal hin geht  Zwischen Nord und Ostsee :q


----------



## Nichtsnutz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hi marco ,erdkunde war noch nie meine stärke ,deshalb habe ich auch so selten ans wasser gefunden.|uhoh::q
aber zum ab.bb.c (oder wie das heist)bringe ich ne packung grillwurst und lecker curryketchup mit.

hoffentlich vergesse ich das yak nicht

bis dahin erstmal 
der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## loki73 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

ich muss mich für dieses jahr wohl von dem pokal verabschieden :c, meine grete darf wieder mal arbeiten.

so ein mist, ich hab mich so riesig drauf gefreut und bin davon ausgegangen das meine exverlobte das auch so aufgefasst hatte.|krach:


----------



## macmarco (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Schade Ronny.. dann musst du doch mal so hochkommen


----------



## kraft 67 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Was lese ich da - der Kraft soll fremdes Zeug zum Auto schleppen - und wer schiebt meinen
Rollator ???

Bringe gerne selbsteingelegte Kammscheiben mit und auch n`büschn Flüssiges aus Schottland für die Unglücklichen , denen der Arzt vom Bier abrät .:#2:
Ciao Kraft


----------



## Nichtsnutz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

ich darf zum glück beides trinken#g

hochachtungsvoll 
der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## smith1337 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin@all,

ich glaube ich werde mal eine unterstützende funktion für gallus und kraft einnehmen und mich hiermit anmelden...(wenn ich darf :g)


----------



## macmarco (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Na klar darfste


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich bin leider raus, weil ich genau am 30. von einem Kurzausflug mit meiner Freundin zurückkomme! Und für Frauen ist ein Wellnesshotel irgendwie verlockender als die herbstliche Ostsee - total unverständlich


----------



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*


_*30.12.09*_
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt 
*




Habe mal ne Liste erstellt mit denen, die sich für den 30sten entschieden haben. Ob die jenigen nun noch können, wird sich zeigen, ansonsten kurz bescheid geben .

_*Wir brauchen dringend noch einen 2ten oder 3ten Grill... Wenn jemand hat bitte melden*_ 


- Rahnschote 
- macmarco
- Blindfischer                           2 Sack Grillkohle+Anzünder, Bernerbratwurst
- Hansen fight hat nen Grill dabei 
 - Michael B
- Gallus
- larsgerkens
- Wildshark Wurst und Spiritus dabei Haber
- Schwarzwusel
- Sundvogel Wie erwartet: Hopfensaft
- theactor
- Ines
- Fishcat23 hat Nudel-u. Kartoffelsalat dabei 
- Kraft67  hatKammscheiben und flüssiges aus Schottland dabei 
- Dorsch-Schnappi Grillkohle, Anzündkamin, Anzünder, Bratwurst, Glühwein
- Welshunter              3-4 Packen Würstchen mirbringer 
- Welshunters Kumpel s. einen drüber 
- Belly_gaga
- Nichtsnutz hat Wurst und Curryketchup dabei + 2 Buddeln Glühwein 
- Staffag
- smith1337 Einweggrill und Benzinkochermitbringer
- armyn


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Na Marco, dann will ich es Dir mal leicht machen, einfach copy and paste :m

Dorsch-Schnappi Grillkohle, Anzündkamin, Anzünder, Bratwurst, Glühwein

Bis jetzt sehe ich nur die Schwierigkeit, dass anscheinend niemand einen Grill mitbringt. Als Plan B habe ich noch 2 Mini-Grills (20x20 cm), die ich dann vorsichtshalber einpacken werde. Für ein paar Würstchen sollten die reichen. Viel Fleisch geht da aber aber von der Größe her nicht drauf.

Für den Glühwein wäre auch gut, wenn jemand einen Camping-Kocher mitbringen könnte oder vieleicht zumindest einen alten Topf spendet. Dann erwärmen wir den halt auf dem Grill.

Jeder sollte selbständig an Besteck und Tasse oder Becher denken!

Nichtsnutz hat ja die Fähigkeit für den richtigen Wind zu sorgen . Ich sorge dann mal dafür, dass am 30. dieser Drecks-Schnee weg ist und für ein wenig + Temperaturen :q


----------



## smith1337 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> _*30.12.09*_
> *Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
> *
> *längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
> ...




ähhhmm |kopfkrat ja, nö...hat der smith leider nich! ABER er hat noch ´n einweggrill und ´n kleinen primus benzin-kocher für die glühwein-geschichte #6 und so´n tropfen roter-süßer-mit-zimt-und-anis wird sich organisieren lassen


----------



## macmarco (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sehe ich nur die Schwierigkeit, dass anscheinend niemand einen Grill mitbringt. Als Plan B habe ich noch 2 Mini-Grills (20x20 cm), die ich dann vorsichtshalber einpacken werde.



Dohoooch einer steht auf der Liste... Aber bring sie mal mit 
Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir das Problem das wir zwei Grills dabei hatten aber keiner ne Wurst  (durch Absagen)


----------



## macmarco (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



smith1337 schrieb:


> ähhhmm |kopfkrat ja, nö...hat der smith leider nich! ABER er hat noch ´n einweggrill und ´n kleinen primus benzin-kocher für die glühwein-geschichte #6 und so´n tropfen roter-süßer-mit-zimt-und-anis wird sich organisieren lassen


Sorry, hatte ich verwechselt, aber nun hab ich deins notiert


----------



## armyn (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin
findet das Treffen auf Fehmarn statt?:m


----------



## larsgerkens (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

bring glühwein mit !
kann man sein belly schlauch mit fahrrad flicken reparieren?


----------



## Hansen fight (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dohoooch einer steht auf der Liste... Aber bring sie mal mit
> Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir das Problem das wir zwei Grills dabei hatten aber keiner ne Wurst  (durch Absagen)



Besser wenn wir 3 Grills (oder Grill) ? haben.
Mein Grill ist nicht groß bei so viel leuten


----------



## Welshunter (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Das mit den Packen Würstchen bei mir Steht...denk mal 3,4 Pck hab ich dabei...

alla...frohes Fest und bis denn:vik:


----------



## loki73 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> kann man sein belly schlauch mit fahrrad flicken reparieren?




nee das geht nicht, der bellyschlauch hat zu viel kunststoffanteil. wenn das loch an der naht ist, hilft nur nen neuer schlauch, wenn er weiter weg ist kannst du ihn mit reperatursets für schwimmbecken oder ähnliches wieder dicht machen.

@all
ich beneide euch jetzt schon und hoffe das wetter spielt mit.
macht ordentlich fotos für die die zu hause bleiben müssen.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



armyn schrieb:


> moin
> findet das Treffen auf Fehmarn statt?:m


 
Das wohl sicher nicht. Der Treffpunkt ist vom Wind und Wetter abhängig und wird erst kurzfristig entschieden.
Erste Wahl ist aber Dahme.

Was möchtest Du denn mit Deiner Frage zum Ausdruck bringen? 
Dass Du gerne teilnehmen möchtest, wenn es auf Fehmarn stattfindet? Oder dass Du dort gerne angelst oder was |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

ich muss mich hiermit abmelden... :c

Seit ein paar Tagen darf ich mit Fieber das Bett hüten, Weihnachten hätte für um ein Haar im Asklepios in Oldesloe stattgefunden |uhoh:

Wünsche Euch ein paar digge Dingerz und: möge der längste Fisch gewinnen :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,
werde dann auch etwas an Wurst und Nudel- oder Kartoffelsalat mitbringen.
Scheppi hat auch zugesagt das er mitkommt.
Alex


----------



## macmarco (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@MichaelB: Nicht schon wieder  So wird das nichts mit dem Pott 
Aber viel wichtiger ist nun mal die Gesundheit.. In diesem Sinne: Eine gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder fit


----------



## larsgerkens (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hoffentlich bekomm ich mein belly geflickt  ... wo bekomme ich schwimmbeckenreparaturkrams her? bei "20%auf tiernahrung"?


----------



## loki73 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

must mal bei den 20%tern schauen. eigentlich haben die diese kinderplanschbecken führen auch diese sets.


----------



## armyn (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin
na klar würd ich gerne mitmachen, brauche nur noch de günstige Unterkunft. Hat da jemand n Tip? Ne Fewo wäre nich schlecht. Am besten vom 26 Dez. ab. Würd mich sehr freuen:vik:


----------



## macmarco (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@armyn: Sie haben Post


----------



## dat_geit (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> hoffentlich bekomm ich mein belly geflickt  ... wo bekomme ich schwimmbeckenreparaturkrams her? bei "20%auf tiernahrung"?



Wenn du ein Ron Thomson hast besorg dir lieber beim Anglertreff in Neustadt einen neuen Schlauch.
Flicken kasste meist vergessen!!!!!


Andy


----------



## larsgerkens (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hab von blindfischer n tolles angebot bekommen 

er bringt mir n 2. kajak mit, so steht dem trip nichts im wege und ich kann mal was neues ausprobieren 

@ blindfischer :     DAANKEE


----------



## armyn (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin
bin dabei am 30.12., wenn ich darf. :vik:
was wird denn noch benötigt, verpflegungstechnisch gesehen? man will ja nich mit leeren händen auftauchen|kopfkrat
bis denne


----------



## macmarco (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Folgende Dinge werden noch benötigt:

- *!!!Dringend!!!!* einen zweiten/dritten Grill

- bissl Glühwein

- einen Topf für den Glühwein zum erwärmen

Wenn euch noch was aufällt/ fehlt kurz bescheid geben bitte 

Achsooo... denke mal, dass jeder selber Teller/Besteck/Becher für sich mitbringt


----------



## Nichtsnutz (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin ,bringe noch 2 buddeln glühwein und meine frau für den ausschank mit.wenn ihr langweilig wird kann sie ja schonmal fische filitieren:q:q:q
frohes fest und bis dahin
           :vik:


----------



## macmarco (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*


_*30.12.09*_
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt 
*




Habe mal ne Liste erstellt mit denen, die sich für den 30sten entschieden haben. Ob die jenigen nun noch können, wird sich zeigen, ansonsten kurz bescheid geben .



- Rahnschote 
- macmarco
- Blindfischer                           2 Sack Grillkohle+Anzünder, Bernerbratwurst
- Hansen fight hat nen Grill dabei 
 - MichaelB 
- Gallus Grill+Kohle dabeihaber
- larsgerkens
- Wildshark Wurst und Spiritus dabei Haber
- Schwarzwusel
- Sundvogel Wie erwartet: Hopfensaft
- theactor
- Ines
- Fishcat23 hat Nudel-u. Kartoffelsalat dabei 
- Kraft67  hatKammscheiben und flüssiges aus Schottland dabei 
- Dorsch-Schnappi Grillkohle, Anzündkamin, Anzünder, Bratwurst, Glühwein
- Welshunter              3-4 Packen Würstchen mirbringer 
- Welshunters Kumpel s. einen drüber 
- Belly_gaga
- Nichtsnutz hat Wurst und Curryketchup dabei + 2 Buddeln Glühwein 
- Staffag
- smith1337 Einweggrill und Benzinkochermitbringer
- armyn ebenfalls ein Grillmitbringer
- Angelgeiler


----------



## macmarco (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also.. so nen Drill möcht ich auch gern am 30ten haben 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk&feature=channel


----------



## armyn (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin
grill ist unterwegs:m


----------



## Nichtsnutz (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hey marco,dann denk an die ersatzrute und übe schon mal die eskimorolle:q


:vik:


----------



## Angelgeiler (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin ich bin auch dabei, weiß zwar noch nich genau was ich mitbringen werde aber auf jeden Fall gute Laune, 2 Angeln und mein SOT.

Gruß


----------



## goeddoek (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also.. so nen Drill möcht ich auch gern am 30ten haben
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk&feature=channel



Sei Dir gegönnt :m#h

Hauptsache, Du stellst Dich nicht so memmenhaft im Drill an wie der Typ im Video


----------



## gallus (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Nen groszen Grill und Kohle hab ich auch noch..


----------



## macmarco (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Sei Dir gegönnt :m#h
> 
> Hauptsache, Du stellst Dich nicht so memmenhaft im Drill an wie der Typ im Video


Danke danke  Ich werde mir alle Mühe geben.. Ich werds nehmen wie ein Mann, naja und wenn dann meine Rute brechen sollte, dann muss halt einer mit anfassen um den Dicken Jonny aus der See zu bekommen :vik:


----------



## macmarco (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Angelgeiler schrieb:


> Moin ich bin auch dabei, weiß zwar noch nich genau was ich mitbringen werde aber auf jeden Fall gute Laune, 2 Angeln und mein SOT.
> 
> Gruß


Fein fein... Hab ich mal notiert


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Am Mittwoch soll es eine 7 aus Ost geben. Das könnte ziemlichen Streß machen.


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

HI,

*grusl*
Also bei mir bleibts weiterhin "spontan"; aber sollte sich die Prognose bewahrheiten wird das wohl eher nüscht. 
Mal schaun |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ist wohl noch ein büschen früh für die Vorhersagen. Je nach Dienst ist die Rede von 3 Bft bis hin zu 6-7 Bft. 
Einig sind sie sich wohl nur alle darin, dass wir am Mittwoch Ostwind #q haben werden, damit wird es mit Dahme wohl voraussichtlich nichts werden, sondern eher Weissenhaus oder Dazendorf :c

Wir können das Event ja auch auf Dienstag vorverlegen - ich habe Urlaub :vik:


----------



## macmarco (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich hab es auch schon gesehen... Selbst Dazendorf/Weissenhause wird ne schwere Nummer... 
Mit dem Vorverlegen ist es leider so ne Sache, obwohl Dienstag praktisch ideal wäre... aber ich glaube kaum, dass dort alle können ...

Könnt euch ja mal zu äußern... Also mit Mittwoch wird es wirklich seeeeehr  schwierig ....und um ehrlich zu sein, wenns so dolle wird, werd ich auch  nicht mitmachen wollen


----------



## rahnschote (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also bei mir passt es ab dem 31ten,denn hab ich 2 wochen urlaub... wie wärs denn mit dem 2.oder 3.januar?!


----------



## macmarco (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Also bei mir passt es ab dem 31ten,denn hab ich 2 wochen urlaub... wie wärs denn mit dem 2.oder 3.januar?!


Kann sich schwierig gestalten,  sich viele jetzt diese Tage frei gehalten haben und ich denke,wenn sollt man es nur um einen Tag verschieb, aber wie gesagt wenn...

Muss sich halt nur zu gäußert werden.  Dann musst du "krank" werden, dann kannst doch mitkommen


----------



## Angelgeiler (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

also im neuen Jahr sieht es bei mir auch eher schwierig aus, aber dienstag könnte ich mir z.B. vorstellen da ich dann sowieso raus wollte.#c


----------



## larsgerkens (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

michi dann sag doch mal bescheid, dann komm ich mit 
mir is auch egal wanns los geht ... studenten haben frei


----------



## smith1337 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

URLAUB :vik: deswegen tag egal


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also mit Mittwoch wird es wirklich seeeeehr schwierig ....und um ehrlich zu sein, wenns so dolle wird, werd ich auch nicht mitmachen wollen


 
Jetzt bin ich aber froh, denn ich habe mich schon als Spielverderber gesehen. Ich fände es sinnvoll, den Termin nach hinten zu legen z.B. auf den Samstag.


----------



## Wildshark (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Dann bitte auf den Sonntag!!!!


----------



## macmarco (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Oh oh..ich wusste dass das so kommt...Jeder einen anderen Termin...
Wir werde noch kurz mal abwarten was die anderen noch  dazu sagen...


----------



## staffag (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also, hatte den Mittwoch angepeilt, krieg aber so oder so Probleme, werde wohl mit "Erziehungsaufgaben" beschäftigt sein, da wir "Familienzuwachs" bekommen (s. Bild) und möglicherweise öfter mal eingreifen müssen, wenn die Ordnung in Gefahr kommt zwischen Ersthund (links) und Zweithund (rechts):


----------



## kraft 67 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Dienstag wird`s bei mir nix , auf Samstag vorverlegen würde in Ordnung gehen , So wäre auch noch möglich , aber wer sagt , daß erstens die Prognosen zutreffen werden bzw. am Wochenende bessere Bedingungen herrschen |kopfkrat.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also, wenn es Mittwoch wirklich so heftig werden soll wie angekündigt, bin ich für Dienstag *UND* für Samstag.

Dienstag soll vom Wind her ganz gut werden. Außer Silvester und 1. Januar ist mir das egal, Haupsache es geht los!
Ab 4. Januar muss ich leider wieder arbeiten.

Aber auch wenn es bei Mittwoch bleiben sollte, wer hat dann Lust auf eine Generalprobe am Dienstag ? (Ich kann auch 2x hintereinander |supergri)


----------



## Fishcat23 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,
Dienstag geht bei mir auch, muß nur am 2. und 3. Januar arbeiten. Dann erst wieder am 8.
Alex


----------



## gallus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Nabend,

ich würde vorschlagen,dasz wir ersteinmal die Prognosen von 
morgen Abend abwarten.

Manchmal stellt sich´s Wetter noch ein,
und denn bekommen wir hier richtiges Chaos..


----------



## macmarco (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



gallus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen,dasz wir ersteinmal die Prognosen von
> morgen Abend abwarten.
> ...


Das war auch mein Gedanke.. wir warten einfach bis morgen Abend und sehen dann weiter


----------



## Blindfischer (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Noch sieht das ja ganz sch... aus mit Mittwoch.

Bei mir ist alles um den Mittwoch rum dicht, Sonntag würd noch gehen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Sooo... wie Dirk schon sagt, ist es echt eine sch***Nummer am Mittwoch..
Ich denke nicht, dass wir rauskommen.

Daher brauchen wir nun langsam mal eine Entscheidung


----------



## macmarco (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Achsooooo....

wer morgen Zeit und Lust hat kann sich uns gern anschließen... Wir werden morgen nach Dahme (TP) fahren und unser Glüsck versuchen


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ab*bb*c 2009 Teil 1 morgen in Dahme?!
Teil 2 wenn der Wind es zulässt am WE?
Nudelsalat ist morgen dabei.
Alex


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Achsooooo....
> 
> wer morgen Zeit und Lust hat kann sich uns gern anschließen...


ICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bin so gegen 8:30 Uhr vor Ort.... 

Grill und Würstchen lass ich aber Zuhause


----------



## Hansen fight (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Das ist ja ne schöne Sch.... mit Mittwoch , aber Ihr habt natürlich recht bei der Wetter Vorhersage wird das nix 
vieleicht bin Ich morgen ( Dienstag ) auch am start.
@ Macmarco vieleicht sollten wir für Januar einen neuen termin
Finden.#h
Gruß Christoph


----------



## kraft 67 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also der Kraft muß morgen im Laden stehen |splat: , geht definitiv nicht , 
und für`s Wochenende wird auch kein gescheites Wetter/Wind vorhergesagt
ändert sich das noch - geht`s vllt. dann doch noch los ? Sa am besten...


----------



## rahnschote (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also jetzt morgen nicht offizieler Cup ?hab ich das Richtig verstanden...?!


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Was ist denn nu am Mittwoch so schlimm?

Wind? *3-4Bft,*und die Kajaken sagen ab?:g

Oder hab ich vielleicht irgent etwas übersehen?|kopfkrat

Ich bitte euch um Aufklärung!


----------



## Nichtsnutz (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



gallus schrieb:


> Was ist denn nu am Mittwoch so schlimm?
> 
> Wind? *3-4Bft,*und die Kajaken sagen ab?:g
> 
> ...


 
also mir sagt er 6bft aus ost
das is fürn kajak etwas zu viel,da ich ein tauchbad bei dem wetter nicht vertragen würde.

:vik:


----------



## Hansen fight (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin Gallus
Windfinder sagt bei mir Stärke 6 aus Ost #d


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Sorry,
dann sollte ich mal meine Quellen prüfen.

Leider kann ich keinem Ausweichtermin zusagen.
Schade,wäre gern mit euch losgezogen..


----------



## larsgerkens (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hmm... morgen werde ich eventuell nochmal mit angelgeiler vorbeischaun,
aber da wir heute schon in dahme unterwegs waren und er schneider blieb und ich lediglich einen dorsch verhaften konnte, wollen wir morgen mal kraksdorf antesten!!danach vllt vorbeischaun bei euch 

euch viel petri und schreibt mal wies lief!!
gruß
lars


----------



## Nichtsnutz (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



gallus schrieb:


> Sorry,
> dann sollte ich mal meine Quellen prüfen.
> 
> Leider kann ich keinem Ausweichtermin zusagen.
> Schade,wäre gern mit euch losgezogen..


 
hi gallus, www.windfinder.com ist ziemlich verlässlich meiner erfahrung nach

gruß der nichtsnutz :vik:


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hi gallus, www.windfinder.com ist ziemlich verlässlich meiner erfahrung nach
> 
> gruß der nichtsnutz :vik:



Danke,und sorry wegen meiner ärmlichen Verfehlung,
den kenne ich auch..

Hab aber andere Quellen;die aber bis dato eigentlich sehr 
zuverlässig waren.

Wir werden sehen welcher Wind am 30sten wirklich bläszt..


----------



## Nichtsnutz (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

macht doch nichts
:vik:


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> macht doch nichts
> :vik:



NutztjaNichts..!


----------



## Nichtsnutz (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

is doch egallus

:vik:


----------



## macmarco (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin...

Also, morgen ist nicht der BB*Cup!!! 
Nicht das ihr es falsch versteht, morgen ist lediglich nur ein Spaßangeln für alle 

Da wir *Mittwoch* nun *definitv NICHT starten* werden, müssen wir einen neuen Termin im Januar finden. Ich denke aber mal, dass wir das schon hinbekommen werden.

Bisher hatten wir nicht so ein Pech wie dieses Jahr und wir können uns nicht einmal wo anderes hinverpieseln
Nunja wir machen dat schon


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Hallo Marco,
dann sollte der neue Termin wirklich im frühen Januar sein,
bevor die Leo´s sich noch mehr zerstreuen..


----------



## macmarco (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

09.01/10.01

o.

16.01/17.01

Was meint ihr? denn haut mal in die Tasten


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Bin für Samstag den 9ten,
wer weisz wie schnell es kälter wird..

Je mehr Tage gen Februar verstreichen,desto weniger wird ein
CupTreffen Fischreich...


----------



## AlBundy (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

...dem kann ich leider nicht zustimmen Leichtmatrose#h...wenn man die Fische findet, fängt man auch, völlig unabhängig vom Kalendereintrag...


----------



## Blindfischer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Bei mir passen beide Wochenenden, Voting geht auch eher zum 9./10.01.

Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir dabei noch egal.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## larsgerkens (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

muss leider passen  .... klausurenzeit liegt an ..! euch dann viel petri und schönen wind!


----------



## Nichtsnutz (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

so testangeln für`n ab.bb.c ist heute in dahme absolviert.
macmarco,dorsch-schnappi und ich der nichtsnutz .+diverse bellys und schlauchboote.saugeiles wetter aber wenig fisch.marco 3 dorsche,ich einen. alle dürfen wieder weiter tauchen und dorsch-schnappi paddelt noch.#:er darf nicht ohne fisch nach hause kommen:q:q:q
ich hoffe er kriegt noch einen damit er nicht die nacht durchangeln muss.
so ich gehe mich erstmal auftauen

gruß der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## larsgerkens (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

war heute auch mit nem kumpel in wh bei ententeich aufm wasser!
in 2 stunden nicht einen fischkontakt??! hab ich so noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## Hansen fight (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich war erst heute in Dahme um 12.30 am Start nur ca 2 Std mit dem Belly rumgepaddelt, dann bemerkte ich leichten Wassereinbruch im schritt   Ich also alles zusammengeraft und ab nach Hause ohne Fisch. Dorschnappi hatte später einen Kleinen
Dorsch. Ich denke die Dorsche mochten das klare Wasser nicht.#d


----------



## Fishcat23 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

So, sind auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen, hatten zu dritt 23 Dorsche und einen Butt. War schön somit einer ganzen Flotte in See zu stechen.
Meine Fische habe ich auf der Strecke bis zum Riff und zurück bei 5 Meter Wassertiefe auf gaaaanz langsam #6geführten Kopyto bekommen.

9.1. und 10.1. passen nicht ( Arbeiten )#q
16.1 und 17.1. sehen besser aus.

Alex


----------



## MichaelB (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

je nach meiner Fitness und natürlich Wind/Wetter wäre ich für den 9ten #h

gruß
Michael


----------



## kraft 67 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Bin für den 9. 1. , wenn nix dazwischenkommt und Wetter ...


----------



## rahnschote (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

9ter hört sich gut an...sonst setz doch noch mal ne umfrage oben drüber ,für die Demokratie...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

wenn ich bis dahin meine mehr als hartnäckige Erkältung los bin, bin ich dabei.

Allerdings nicht mit einem BB sondern mit meinem nagelneuen Kajak :q:vik:

Mir passen beide Wochenenden.  

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Jak:vik:.

Gruß Stephan #h#h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Hallo Stephan,

Glückwunsch zum neuem Yak. Da war der Weihnachtsmann ja richtig fleißig. #6


----------



## haukep (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Jo, 9. klingt doch richtig gut


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich könnte auch am 9.1.#6 Vorausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt einigermaßen.
Christoph


----------



## DJSchossi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Also ich könnte auch am 9.


----------



## dat_geit (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

09.01wäre ich auch dabei#h


----------



## Angelgeiler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

jau 9.1 wäre ich auch dabei, hoffe die Dorsche sind dann wieder in beißlaune|rolleyes#6


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Wenn es auf den 9. rausläuft:

Ich kann erst später nicht schon um 10:00, eher gegen Mittag.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Soderle... Dann wird es wohl der 9te sein 

Teilnehmer:

- Gallus
- Blindfischer
- Michael B
- Kraft 67
- rahnschote
- Stephan Gartz
- Dorsch-schnappi
- haukep
- Hansenfight
- DJSchossi
- dat_geit
- Angelgeiler
- Belly_gaga
-  Smith 1337

Ich persönlich werde nicht daran teilnehmen können, da ich dort leider bereits Termine habe


----------



## gallus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Schade Marco!

Und ich dachte du gibts am 9ten den Schwarz-Weisz getiegerten Wunderköder zurück?
Spasz!!#6

Ich denke der neue Termin scheint den meisten Jungs zu
schmecken!?

Smith 1337 fehlt noch auf der Liste..


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Och schade Marco, ich hatte mich schon gefreut, Dich endlich auch mal kennenzulernen... Naja, dann beim nächsten Event!


----------



## macmarco (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@Gallus:  Den hättest du auch wiederbekommen, aber dann werd ich ihn dir wieder geben, wenn wir im "östlichen" Teil der Ostsee fischen 

@Haukep: Beim nächsten Event? das Jahr hat gerade angefangen 

Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal kurz "hallo" zu sagen...


----------



## gallus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Gallus:  Den hättest du auch wiederbekommen, aber dann werd ich ihn dir wieder geben, wenn wir im "östlichen" Teil der Ostsee fischen
> 
> Jaja,
> behalt ihn ruhig,ich hab n paar mehr davon..|rolleyes
> ...


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



gallus schrieb:


> Jaja,
> behalt ihn ruhig,ich hab n paar mehr davon..|rolleyes
> 
> P.S. Ich glaub du traust dich nicht über die Grenze!!|supergri



Meinst du also?!?!?!? Naja, den Reisepass muss ich nochmal erneuern lassen, aber dann mach ich das dann doch :q


----------



## rahnschote (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Laut windfinder wird es am 9. wieder richtig stürmisch aus NO,Kann also gut sein das wir wieder verschieben müssen!


----------



## MichaelB (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

ich betätige mich mal als Schwarzmaler #q

Und das WoE drauf kann ich voraussichtlich nicht #d

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Das sieht ja gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll aus 

Hmmm... Wat nu? Wollen wir es sonst in den Februar verlegen? (nur wegen ein bissl anlaufzeit?)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das sieht ja gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll aus
> 
> Hmmm... Wat nu? Wollen wir es sonst in den Februar verlegen? (nur wegen ein bissl anlaufzeit?)


 

OOOOH OOOOH, im Februar??

das ist doch LAICHDORSCHZEIT...


*chipsundcolahol*


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## haukep (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Shit.. mh, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt...#c#q


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> OOOOH OOOOH, im Februar??
> 
> das ist doch LAICHDORSCHZEIT...
> 
> ...



Aber Hase, die kleinen Fische die wir da doch fangen, sind doch keine Laichdorsch, zumindestens habe ich nicht einen einzigen bis jetzt im Februar gefangen, der die Wampe voll hatte ...


----------



## haukep (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Ich hab die Wampe voll... Weihnachten war echt zu viel für mich


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

von meiner wegen auch gern in Richtung Februar :m

Ich werde den einen oder anderen Samstag arbeiten müssen, aber je eher der Termin steht, desto eher kann ich die Arbeit ver/einteilen :g

Laichdorsche.... tststs... die fängt man doch nicht vom BB aus |rolleyes allenfalls mal einen Leichtdorsch 

gruß
Michael


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Guten Morgen,

ich wäre auch für Februar - sollte es doch an diesem WE stattfinden dann mich bitte aufgrund meines Gesundheitszustandes streichen.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

hallo leute in februar wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei :vik:muß nur rechtzeitig den termin wissen 
marco hau rein 
lg andre


----------



## smith1337 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

na ihr verrückten, also smith is für den 09.01. raus! erkältung mit nasennebenhöhlenvereiterung und so´n zeugs... :c


----------



## macmarco (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Da wir am Wochenende nun auch mittlerweile nicht mehr fischen gehen können, schaut euch die WInde an, verschieben wir es nun in den Februar!!!

Termine?


----------



## macmarco (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Neuer Termin: 20/21.02.2010

Einverstanden? Bevor hier allet einschläft...


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> dabei sag ich mal


wenn es auf ein samstag ist


----------



## Fishcat23 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



> Neuer Termin: 20/21.01.2010
> 
> Einverstanden? Bevor hier allet einschläft...
> __________________
> ...


 
Wenn du den Februar meinst, bin ich dabei.
LG
Alex


----------



## macmarco (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Februar meinst, bin ich dabei.
> LG
> Alex


uuups...natürlich.. Danke #h


----------



## macmarco (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Sacht mal Leute, was denn nu hiermit???
Wollen das ja mal net ganz ausser acht lassen


----------



## Belly_gaga (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

So Leute was los? lass uns das doch auf ende februar legen #h

Gruss Gaga


----------



## Nichtsnutz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

also mein yak is startklar#:|pfisch:

der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## MichaelB (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

hab ich da nicht mal was vom 20ten gelesen? :m

Wobei... könnte Behinderungen durch Eisgang geben |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nichtsnutz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

wie, eis essen kannst du doch hinterher

:vik:


----------



## macmarco (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

20ten Februar? Von mir aus können wir das machen, nur denke ich mal, dass wir es so langsam mal überdie Bühne bringen sollten


----------



## MichaelB (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

na dann bring mal - ich bin dies Jahr nur eingeladen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*


_*20. 02. 10
*_
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt 
*
Teilnehmer:

- MichaelB
- Nichtsnutz - Wurst
- XfishboneX???
- Fishcat - Nudelsalat
- Reppi
- Rahnschote
- Bilndfischer


----------



## Nichtsnutz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

ich ,auf die liste .die grillwurst hab ich noch eingefroren .

:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

bei mir frage zeichen bitte #qmeine freundin will auf die piste am den tag #qdie spinnt :vlg andre


----------



## Fishcat23 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

dabei, mit Nudelsalat.
Alex


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Wenn nicht Sölden, dann hier.....|rolleyes


----------



## AlBundy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> 20ten Februar? Von mir aus können wir das machen, nur denke ich mal, dass wir es so langsam mal überdie Bühne bringen sollten



...nur keinen Stress!...2009 ist doch nun mittlerweile schon laaaaaaange vorbei...|rolleyes

(So langsam könnte man schon mit den Planungen für dieses Jahr beginnen. Und dann bitte den Termin nicht wieder soo spät ansetzen, das man noch "Spielraum" nach hinten hat (z.Bsp. durch Wetterlagen) #h
Ich hau' höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder eine Woche vor Weihnachten in'n Sack hier. )

Gruß, Alex


----------



## rahnschote (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Bin denn auch dabei, hoffe endlich auf Titelverteidigung...


----------



## Blindfischer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

ich sach ersma dabei,

die Grillkohle steht bei mir auch noch im Schrank.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MichaelB (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin,

ich spiele jetzt mal den Miesepeter und frage in die Runde: glaubt irgend jemand wirklich, dass wir bei 0°C Wassertemperatur uns etwas anderes fangen als einen erfrorenen Stint?

Nicht dass es dann heißt, ich würde in letzter Sekunde absagen, aber sollte das so bleiben, bliebe ich mal hübsch mit dem Hintern am Kamin.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nichtsnutz (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

sind ja noch 3 wochen, bis dahin is frühling#:

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> sind ja noch 3 wochen, bis dahin is frühling#:
> 
> mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


und wovon träumst du heute nacht|kopfkratdie nächste front ist in anmarsch :vik:lg andre 
schnee ist geil


----------



## MichaelB (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin, 





Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> sind ja noch 3 wochen, bis dahin is frühling#:
> 
> mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


 klar, und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt 

Ich denke grad über Auswandern nach, denn wenn DAS die globale Erwärmung incl. Mittelmeerklima ist, möchte ich nicht wissen wie Winter wird... #d

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nichtsnutz (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

moin andre ,wovon ich heute nacht träume weiss ich noch nicht,aber wenn ich das morgen hier rein schreibe, wird das bestimmt vom ferkelfahnder gelöscht|kopfkrat

:vik:


----------



## macmarco (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Absagen möchte ich noch nicht, aber ich denke, dass wir es evtl. ausfallen lassen müssten.. aber wir warten nochmal ab


----------



## gallus (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Mahlzeit!

Da sich der BB-Cup wahrscheinlich/eindeutig in den März verschieben wird,und auch BMA-Interressen für diesen Zeitraum bestehen,
würde ich vorschlagen ein gemeinsames "Spinn-,Fliegen-,BB-,und Kajakfischen" zu veranstalten..


----------



## OssiHWI (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



gallus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Da sich der BB-Cup wahrscheinlich/eindeutig in den März verschieben wird,und auch BMA-Interressen für diesen Zeitraum bestehen,
> würde ich vorschlagen ein gemeinsames "Spinn-,Fliegen-,BB-,und Kajakfischen" zu veranstalten..


 

Meld mich mal als Neuling zu Wort:

BIN ICH DABEI, wenn Wind und Wetter es zulassen....|kopfkrat
dann bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine wenn ich mit dem Ding absauf.....

LG

Ossi


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

DAS würd mir auch schmecken  :g

ABBBCBMA2010


----------



## OssiHWI (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

BMA???? das bedeutet?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> BMA???? das bedeutet?


*B* oardi 
*M* eerforellen 
*A* ngeln


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin...

Ich weiß nicht was ihr meint, aber wollen wir den nicht für 09 ausfallen lassen?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

@ McMarco:

DANKE übrigens für den EISBOHRER!!!! |krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## MichaelB (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

Moin, 





macmarco schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr meint, aber wollen wir den nicht für 09 ausfallen lassen?


 da der Winter es nun wirklich nicht gut mit uns meint und die Wassertemperaturen den Dorschen wohl noch lange zu niedrig sein werden... außerdem 2009 seit sechs Wochen vorbei ist... lass uns das doch auf Herbst 2010 verschieben :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## OssiHWI (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2009*

also ich will ja nicht klug********n, aber wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass in 46 Wochen schon 2011 ist, kann man 2009 wohl ausfallen lassen.

is ja nur ein kleiner Gedanke....|kopfkrat

Lieber Gott, bitte mach dass es Frühling wird.....|uhoh:


----------

